# NS Majesty



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Still need to cut the steer tube.....
Chainstay is 15-1/16" 
25/11 worked PERFECTLY, it's really close to slammed, no half link.
BB height is at 12-1/4" with the DMR, which I think is 435mm a2c.


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

very nice


----------



## killacitythrasher (Oct 23, 2008)

very nice! how does she ride?


----------



## freaknunu (Jan 19, 2009)

Looks like a great bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## GravityWins (Dec 18, 2005)

Diggin the flat to gloss black paint job:thumbsup:


----------



## BillLennox (Apr 27, 2009)

how long is the top tube?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

BillLennox said:


> how long is the top tube?


It measures 22.5". I believe NS lists the effective at 23.5".


----------



## greenblinker104 (Feb 27, 2007)

my blk majesty should be here friday - horay!


----------

